

Chicken embryos have been altered so that the birds grow dinosaur-like snouts - Errorcod3
http://www.nature.com/news/dino-chickens-reveal-how-the-beak-was-born-1.17507

======
robinhouston
Two quotes from the article:

> The research … does not aim to engineer flocks of hybrid ‘dino-chickens’ or
> to resurrect dinosaurs, says Bhart-Anjan Bhullar

> But applying these insights to engineering ‘dino-chickens’ has proved
> difficult, [Jack Horner] says. “We’re having a little more trouble with the
> tail. There are so many components.” Other anatomical features could be
> altered by tinkering with development proteins, Horner adds. “It gives us a
> lot of opportunities to think about making new kinds of animals.”

I think this means that Bhart-Anjan Bhullar does not aim to engineer flocks of
dino-chickens, but that Jack Horner does.

------
jws
Headline disorder: The researcher is quoted in the article: _" I would not say
we gave birds snouts.”_

------
derefr
Sounds like the inhibition of a similar protein to the one that leads to
Cyclopia in humans. (You can google the term, but I wouldn't recommend it.)

------
gooseus
> The altered chicks still had a flap of skin over their would-be beaks, so
> the difference is not obvious, says Bhullar. “Looking at these animals
> externally, you would still think it’s a beak. But if you saw the skeleton,
> you’d just be very confused," he says. "I would not say we gave birds
> snouts.”

But hey, he's just a scientist, what does he know about generating clicks?

Cool research though

EDIT - Seems the title was edited to be less "Scientists create..." but I
stand by my comment since it obviously got to the front page with that
original title and people should be shamed for profiting from sensationalism

------
loco5niner
Click-bait

------
grimmdude
Mmmmmm dinosaur-like snouts. Off to McD's for some nugs!

~~~
grimmdude
Woohoo!

------
basseq
In related news, John Hammond, President and CEO of InGen, announced today the
purchase of Isla Nublar, a tropical island in an isolated Central American
location.

~~~
SapphireSun
When asked to comment on planned developments on the island and whether InGen
could justify the large capital outlays during the next financial quarter, he
said with a twinkle in his eye, "I can't comment on what we're going to do
there, but the board agrees with me when I say that I'm confident that it's
going to be absolutely magical. As with any large purchase, there are certain
risks, but we're confident we can overcome them and deliver a product the
world will love. Wall Street will get over themselves when the project comes
to maturation."

